# Hoardes of Spiders UNDER the car



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Is the car near big trees? 

What general area do you live in?


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

__





Spider Control Products


Spider control products and treatment, professional pest control products for spider control from store.doyourownpestcontrol.com




diypestcontrol.com


----------



## Moammopls (Aug 6, 2013)

Nik333 said:


> Is the car near big trees?
> 
> What general area do you live in?


Tropical.

You may be on to something.
Yes, it is always parked under heavy tree canopy. That makes sense but I hadn't thought about it.

I've always loved the trees for the shade they provide. I guess every rose has it's thorns.
May be time for the trees to go.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

find out what others in your area are doing.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Oh, don't cut the trees for the spiders. You can spray the trees or learn to like the spiders. Or get a predator like chandler has. I'm no expert; I presently have three kinds of spiders but it's related to the local dairy flies. You might want to see what the spiders eat around there.

Just for comparison, the biggest spider I ever saw was in the tropical Congo. Lots of huge trees. I got out of bed during the night & in the morning saw that I had stepped on a spider whose body was at least 2&1/2" by 3& 1/2". Big abdomen, maybe pregnant. It just felt like the rest of the bamboo mats, I guess. Just the abdomen was that big. Bare feet! I've never been able to identify it since it was white or pale yellow. No one has ID'ed everything in the rainforest. It wasn't the one that eats birds.

The spiders may be preying on something that you like less.

( Btw, my spiders are partially Harvestmen, the "daddy longlegs" that do spin webs. Not really spiders. They don't mind moist air.)


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Moammopls (Aug 6, 2013)

Steve2444 said:


>


The way I feel about spiders......be glad I don't have the codes 🤬


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Good opportunity to learn desensitization to negative things.😊 It just makes you stronger.


----------



## Moammopls (Aug 6, 2013)

Nik333 said:


> Oh, don't cut the trees for the spiders. You can spray the trees or learn to like the spiders. Or get a predator like chandler has. I'm no expert; I presently have three kinds of spiders but it's related to the local dairy flies. You might want to see what the spiders eat around there.
> 
> Just for comparison, the biggest spider I ever saw was in the tropical Congo. Lots of huge trees. I got out of bed during the night & in the morning saw that I had stepped on a spider whose body was at least 2&1/2" by 3& 1/2". Big abdomen, maybe pregnant. It just felt like the rest of the bamboo mats, I guess. Just the body was that big. Bare feet! I've never been able to identify it since it was white or pale yellow. No one has ID'ed everything in the rainforest. It wasn't the one that eats birds.
> 
> ...


I grew up on a large property. We had minibikes and little Hondas and we'd ride at night under the trees and through the brush. More than once I can recall seeing a YUGE spider suspended in a vast web that I missed by inches....that freaked me out. These were not banana spiders. These were giant, flesh eating, man hunting carnivores (I just know it). I once ran into one and it felt like a bullet hit me (from a long distance).

I HATE those things....to this day. Been bitten by brown recluse a few times. Luckily, they were not too serious or I didn't get more venom. Both bites burned like my skin was on fire and one left about a 1 inch hole in my leg that took about 2 months to close back up.

I see a spider....I have to kill it.


----------



## Moammopls (Aug 6, 2013)

Nik333 said:


> Good opportunity to learn desensitization to negative things.😊 It just makes you stronger.


With some things....yes.

With spiders.....no. I'm weak. See a spider...kill a spider.
Oh, I also once woke up to a strange feeling in my T-shirt under my arm one morning and when I went to scratch the itch...... POW !!!!!! It was a small scorpion.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

But, Daddy Longlegs and Harvestmen are pretty gentle. I can have one on my finger without a problem.
You would hate my place! 🤣


----------



## Moammopls (Aug 6, 2013)

Nik333 said:


> But, Daddy Longlegs and Harvestmen are pretty gentle. I can have one on my finger without a problem.
> You would hate my place! 🤣


Oh yeah...forgot about those.
I don't kill Daddy longlegs. They are probably the only spider I leave alone.
Have you ever been bitten by a Brown Recluse or Black Widow?


----------

